# *reminder*gun rally, olympia wa, jan. 15 2015



## Mrninninnin (Oct 6, 2012)

IF YOU CANNOT MAKE IT, SHOW YOUR SUPPORT BY AT LEAST WATCHING YOUTUBE VIDEO'S OF THE EVENT AND LEAVING SUPPORTING COMMENTS... AND CONTACTING YOUR LOCAL REPRESENTATIVES RESPECTFULLY...!!! 

"...We would find a rifle behind every blade of grass." Isoroku Yamamoto


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Recent research shows that Admiral Yamamoto never said or wrote that.


----------

